

Brodacom’s base stations to go under the hammer - ndinetu
http://www.techzim.co.zw/2013/04/brodacoms-base-stations-to-go-under-the-hammer/

======
t0
Wrong link.. should be [http://www.techzim.co.zw/2013/04/bitcoin-a-currency-
and-paym...](http://www.techzim.co.zw/2013/04/bitcoin-a-currency-and-payments-
opportunity-for-zimbabweans/)

